# Bank Account in Germany



## sidum (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm planning to move to Munich next week on my job seeker visa.

I wanted to which would be the best(cheapest) bank to open an account in.

I saw a few threads and decided on DKV but I guess one need to be employed to open that account.(I might be wrong)

Any pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Sidum

P.S.: I know little bit of German so english support is not essential.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you know German then there is an internet portal where you can compare the costs of each a/c 
http://www.kontoeröffnen.org/


----------

